# Doordash Deactivated



## Stfrank0623 (Jul 6, 2018)

I received an email from doordash that I was deactivated. There was no reason for the deactivation in the subject line. Is there anyway to find out the reason?


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Stfrank0623 said:


> I received an email from doordash that I was deactivated. There was no reason for the deactivation in the subject line. Is there anyway to find out the reason?


No


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Stfrank0623 said:


> I received an email from doordash that I was deactivated. There was no reason for the deactivation in the subject line. Is there anyway to find out the reason?


Did you check that you are actually deactivated?


----------



## Stfrank0623 (Jul 6, 2018)

Yes I checked. I really just want to know why. All my ratings are in the green


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If you have a local DD office, go talk to someone.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Invisible said:


> If you have a local DD office, go talk to someone.


Good idea.

Otherwise, if you can't get into the app and contact them that way, perhaps you can go to 
https://www.doordash.com/help/ and find a way to contact them there.

Good luck.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WAHN said:


> Good idea.
> 
> Otherwise, if you can't get into the app and contact them that way, perhaps you can go to
> https://www.doordash.com/help/ and find a way to contact them there.
> ...


Have you done DD? Getting a response in a timely manner w/ DD is very difficult. If you had good experiences with them online, that's good. I never did. That's why I encourage the OP to go to the office.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

DD sucks, being deactivated by them is an honor.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Have you done DD? Getting a response in a timely manner w/ DD is very difficult. If you had good experiences with them online, that's good. I never did. That's why I encourage the OP to go to the office.


Yes, but I haven't needed to contact them for anything. If I did, I would no doubt expect it to be a frustrating experience as it is with most corporations and customer/employee/contractor support.

But if there's no local office available, not many options.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Either someone accused you of never delivering the food or accused you of tampering with the food most likely. Assuming you really are in the green on completion rate and aren't doing anything shady that makes you way late to deliveries.

If you don't have an office nearby you may never know.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Stfrank0623 said:


> I received an email from doordash that I was deactivated. There was no reason for the deactivation in the subject line. Is there anyway to find out the reason?


Sorry to hear, unfortunately in this 'gig biz' one allegation by a customer looking for a free meal/free ride/free package can get you banned with relatively little recourse, and w/o any of these shady operations even reaching out to you beforehand to get your story. It's a shame really, but a reality. Hope you're able to get it cleared up, or just move on to the next gig. DD is right up there with Uber/Lyft in terms of pure scumminess with their pay model and support.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WAHN said:


> Yes, but I haven't needed to contact them for anything.


You're fortunate. They have the worst support!

To the OP,

Signup with GrubHub, Cavier, Postmates or any food app in your area. Keep contacting support.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Door Dash is doing you a favor. Do what Invisible said and get on GH or Caviar or both..


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Stfrank0623 said:


> I received an email from doordash that I was deactivated. There was no reason for the deactivation in the subject line. Is there anyway to find out the reason?


Low ratings get you everytime


----------

